
It's Going to Get Worse - simonpure
https://danco.substack.com/p/its-going-to-get-worse
======
Trasmatta
It seems like the thesis of the post is that everyone will keep getting mad at
each other, and we'll be frustrated by the slow pace is recovery. Which seems
likely, but I'm not sure I agree that is worse than what we're going through
now? Less people will be dying, we'll be more prepared for the next waves, and
the economy will slowly be recovering. If you're not spending your time
watching / reading the news and arguing with people online, it feels to me
like things will just be getting better (albeit slowly).

------
jschwartzi
This guy seems like he’s projecting his reaction onto the whole world. People
have different reactions and motivations to things and you’d be surprised how
different they are to your own.

------
carapace
"It may seem a ridiculous idea, but the only way to fight the plague is with
decency." ~Camus

------
daenz
I've got a theory about our reaction to the virus, and it's related to the
idea that many people want a general strike. Before coronavirus hit, many
people were frustrated with _everything_ : capitalism, politics, wages, etc.
Yet the world kept turning. With this shutdown, and the knowledge of the
economic effects, it has become a tool to hold the system hostage and demand
accountability.

My basis for this theory is that I believe if everyone who was mad about
everything before, could organize effectively and shut down the economy like
we're doing now, _without_ needing a virus, I believe they would, as a
protest. It's a form of a general strike, in a sense, and it's forcing
everyone to talk about capitalism, healthcare, wages, etc. Even though it
hurts us.

So in my opinion, people are collectively going to make it as painful and
drawn out as it can be, because it's too useful as a tool to highlight issues
that they feel haven't been adequately addressed. This is not to say that I
don't believe that "flattening the curve" is real or effective (I do), but I
believe there are more powerful subconscious factors at play here.

------
stickfigure
I don't get it. He starts with a vignette about driving by a Starbucks and
wishing he was sitting in the half-hour-long drive-thru line. _Huh?_ His
neural patterns are apparently configured to fire in a way that is totally
alien and unrelatable to me.

I don't think the article improved from there.

------
makach
It is. Good post. I already said the same things but fear of writing like this
- so many still choose to ignore or be overly optimistic. It will get worse,
much much worse before it gets better.

------
paypalcust83
The problem is divide-and-conquered mentality of tribalism, mob rule, dog-
piling, conspiracy theories and scapegoating out of weakness, ignorance,
and/or cowardice. The main global root cause is the weakness of the people to
not come together through solidarity and rational, constructive purpose to
push back the tides of the rich neoliberal inverted totalitarian establishment
who is destroying the planet and impoverishing/exploiting billions of people
through corruption and force.

Also, it will get better. The virus will evolve to be weaker, antibody and/or
surface antigen vaccines will come online, IgG/IgM ELISA tests will eventually
be $10, and habits and behaviors will adapt. This isn't the end of the world,
climate change is a much larger existential threat. To that end, it's worth
ending meat agriculture because of the following reasons that I've been
shouting pointlessly into a hurricane about for years:

\- climate change

\- _pandemic evolution_

\- antibiotic resistance

\- resource inefficiency / nutritional availability and distribution

\- peak phosphorus (which may be deferred)

\- animal welfare

------
ck2
you know that social experiment where they tell kids they have have either one
cookie now or several cookies if they wait until later?

that's exactly the test going on right now and it's sorting out those that can
give up the cookie now to shorten this, vs immediate gratification to give up
a longer term benefit

the problem is, all it takes is a few who demand immediate gratification to
drag us all through months and months more of this

btw planning on a vax is a fool's errand, there is growing research that a vax
may not work/last and there will likely be mutations where a vax won't help,
science may be a long term savior but not any time "soon"

only behavior changes can mitigate this but too late to solve massive
inequality, health and discipline differences in american society, it's a
perfect storm against a corrupted/corroded structure

~~~
_nalply
There was a boy in this test. He always experienced grown-ups lying to him. So
he thought: Better have that one cookie now because when that guy returns he
might take it away.

